

Prismatic releases API for interest tagging, in free beta to all developers - GXL8R
http://blog.getprismatic.com/interest-graph-api/

======
zengr
I like prismatic for its design, strong engineering mindset and Bradford
Cross. But I don't understand prismatic's goal. Are they trying to become
feedly/newsblur? Or they they want to create this taste graphs for users?

What is the core problem they are trying to solve? Or just building out cool
technology and setting themselves up for an acquisition/acquihire by a media
company like Yahoo? How are they planning to make money?

------
neilbowers
Simple Perl interface to this API is now on CPAN:
[https://metacpan.org/pod/WebService::Prismatic::InterestGrap...](https://metacpan.org/pod/WebService::Prismatic::InterestGraph)

